# Pic of 10lb 1 Oz Trout @ Surfside Surf



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/gallery/speicher/index.htm

I am pretty sure this is the trout mentioned in the chronicle...
awesome catch!


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, fess up, how many of you with photo-shop on your computer have already changed this to a picture of you holding the fish


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Man, that trout looks like it's been through heck.
Still a nice fish though.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! She's a HOG!

She does look a little roughed up.

Awesome fish though!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Had to catch that sweety on live mullet or something like that. That surf will stand you on your head on the second bar. BEEN THERE. LOL


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice fish and congratulation to the gentleman in the photo. What type of bait or lure was she taken on?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Nice*

Well That Was One Nice Trout. Looks Like It Was Full. I Dont Know A Taxidermist In The State That Could Bring That One Back Though. Looks Rough. What Happened To It.


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

The article in the paper said he caught it on a chart/gold mirrolure but it didn't say which one


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe it was the 51MRCH mirrolure.


Dell said:


> The article in the paper said he caught it on a chart/gold mirrolure but it didn't say which one


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

Not only did he catch a big fish he has very good taste in lure selection, the 51MR is probably in everyones tackle box


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great fish. Definitely roughed up, but heavy indeed.


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure would be nice to hear his story about landing that trout. The fish in the surf always hit a plug or jig harder to me.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

The article reported that he cought it on a mirro lure with the "ring" on the end of the nose....like a catch 2000.........
I also know for a fact that there are even bigger trout in the surf this month through the 3-4th week of June. They are like catching a trophy bass......it takes more than one cast to get them to bite.
That is a nice trout !!!!!!!!! Way to go !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

I get goose bumps just looking at that fish. She couldn't have gone out on a better lure either. Give 'em an A!!!


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Impressive fish. I have heard that once fish get upper 20's" and bigger their diet consists of other fish mainly. So match the hatch with the artificials for a bigone.


----------



## wader1234 (May 15, 2006)

it was caught on live mullet


----------



## wader1234 (May 15, 2006)

excuse me i meant live croaker..in the chronicle it says a mirrO..but i was ther wen he caught it


----------



## Jack hammack (May 17, 2006)

That's a nice catch. 

I don't know what I'd do if I ever catch one that big. Probably drop it back in the water from excitment.

Keep em' coming.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Most equivalent age humans (80 or 90 years old?) don't look so hot either.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats on a great catch and a real fish story...from one ridge runner from another..lol


----------



## Anejo (Aug 25, 2005)

It was a nice fish, I got to see him fillet it


----------

